

Hacker News of Music? Would You? - nemrow

Would you use a platform where you create a playlist to listen to based on the current ranking in a "hacker-news styled" site? You then up-vote songs in your playlist while listening. Thoughts?
======
rdouble
<http://hypem.com/>

------
cdvonstinkpot
no

